# Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.



## anlubo (21. November 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Boot zuzulegen, welches ich in einem Altrheinarm dauerhaft liegen lassen würde.

Nachdem ich Ebay-KLeinanzeigen in den letzten Wochen beobachtet habe und versucht habe mir über das Internet ein bisschen Wissen anzueignen bin ich auf das folgende Angebot gestoßen. Der Verkäufer verlangt 350€ VB. Das Boot soll dicht sein.
Jetzt bräuchte ich eure Hilfe:
1. Ich als Laie würde sagen der Kahn braucht eine neue   Grundierung und einen Anstrich. Welche Kosten kommen da ungefähr auf mich zu?
2. Würdet ihr ein GFK Boot vorziehen? Welche Nachteile hat ein Boot aus Stahl?
3. Der Kahn wirkt für mich sehr schwer. Glaubt ihr ich würde mit einem normalen E-Motor vom Fleck kommen?


Vielen Danke für eure Hilfe

Was haltet ihr gib 10 min


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Kann der Verkäufer keine Gewichtsangaben machen?

Ich kenn die Strömung im Altrhein bei Dir nicht, aber vermutlich kommste mit E-Motor und Stahlkahn da eher schnell an Grenzen.

Wie groß ist der Kahn denn?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Ich hab viele einige Jahre in Mannheim und Heidelberg gelebt, da unten liegen viele davon in den Altärmen. Die Dinger sind robust, langlebig und schwerer zu klauen (passiert trotzdem). Wenn das Ding wirklich dicht ist, ist das Risiko wohl überschaubar. Wenn du einen Kumpel hast, der Schweissen kann, dann sollte auch eine eventuelle Undichtigkeit kein Thema sein.

Was mich stören würde: ich hab die Teile immer halb voll mit Regenwasser gesehen, dh Schöpfen/Pumpen vor dem Angeln. Ich hab so etwas nie selbst gerudert (hab da unten keinen mit eMotor gesehen, und die Batterien zum Boot schleppen ist heavy. Da habe ich nie einen Parkplatz dicht an den Liegeplätzen gesehen...), keine Ahnung wie schwer das im Vergleich zu GFK ist. Ansonsten ist es wohl zumindest in MA/HD nicht ganz trivial einen Liegeplatz zu bekommen.


----------



## jochen68 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Mich nervt an Metallbooten immer die Geräuschentwicklung. Und das Gewicht.


----------



## anlubo (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.
Das Boot ist 3,60 lang. Zum Gewicht werde ich den Verkäufer noch befragen.
Die Strömung ist nur sehr gering.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Diese alten Blechkähne sieht man häufig auf den Altrheinarmen.
Warum? Weil sie häßlich sind und schwer, deshalb nicht geklaut werden!
Sobald man dort etwas neueres, eventuell noch aus GFK, also leicht abzutransportierendes hinlegt, dauert es in der Regel nicht lange bis das Teil verschwunden ist.
Ich bin in solchen Kähnen schon gefahren, dabei wird schnell klar, dass damit nicht Strecke gemacht wird, sondern ein paar hundert Meter bis zum Angelplatz gerudert wird und dann geankert.
Man kann dies unschwer an der "eleganten" Form erkennen.
Auch bei Verwendung von E-Motoren, sollten diese schon kräftig ausgelegt sein, um den Kasten zu drücken!
Der Preis, welcher da gefordert wird scheint normal zu sein, habe schon häufiger Angebote in dieser Höhe gesehen.
Für Entrosten und Streichen kannst du neben einer Menge Arbeit, noch mit etwa 100€ Materialkosten rechnen ,wenn es günstig gehalten wird.
Ich würde mir dies aber nur antun, wenn ich selbst Schweißen könnte, b.z.w. den Platz hätte dies zu tun.
Beides habe ich nicht, stehe deshalb auf Holznachen.

http://www.bootsbau-kircher.de/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ28-P3cAr4

Ich habe genau dieses im Video gezeigte Boot, jetzt 25 Jahre alt und an vielen Stellen geflickt, aber immer noch Rhein tauglich!

Jürgen


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Bei uns am Gewässer (100ha-See) liegen die Dinger in Mengen und die, die einen solchen Kahn haben, wollen ihn nie wieder hergeben.

Außer beim Gewicht (eigentlich nur beim wahrscheinlich einmaligen Transport ans Wasser bzw. zum Aufarbeiten relevant) und in diesem Fall beim platten Boden, der ungünstig zum evtl. Rudern ist, sehe ich unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen nur Vorteile:

Nahezu unkaputtbar, wenn vernünftig aufgearbeitet! Idealerweise per Sandstrahlen und anschließendem guten Lackaufbau.
Bestens umrüst und aufbaubar, weil sich alles bohren, schrauben und schweißen läßt, was bei einem GFK-Boot oft unmöglich oder sehr schwierig ist.
Durch das hohe Gewicht sehr kippstabil. Hier ist der platte Boden natürlich auch von Vorteil.
Mit kräftigem E-Motor (ab 54 lbs.) eigentlich kein Problem mit der Fortbewegung - der Altrheinarm wird nicht unendlich groß sein und Du wirst keine Rennen fahren wollen - fährt das Ding einmal, fährt es... 

Den schweren Akku würde ich, so Du nicht mit dem Auto nah ans Boot kommst, per Handkarren transportieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Ganz am Anfang und am Ende siehste nen Stahlkahn, den Trollwut restauriert hat.

Da hing ein E-Motor von Franz dran (weiss nicht wie stark der war), als "Filmboot" aufm Main (nicht zu viel Strömung) für ein paar hundert Meter hin und zurück reichte das zumindest (und da war nicht nur der Stahlkahn schwer, ich sass ja auch noch drin), schnell war aber was anderes:
[youtube1]NYycZmb6jGM[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYycZmb6jGM


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...(und da war nicht nur der Stahlkahn schwer, ich sass ja auch noch drin)...



Weshalb sich das Eigengewicht des Kahns im relativ homöopathischen Bereich bewegte? :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

oder so ähnlich - und Franz sass auch noch drin..


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Gott im Himmel, das arme Schiff! |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

BOOT!!!!

nich Schiff......


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Ich weiß... #6


----------



## Franz_16 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*



> Da hing ein E-Motor von Franz dran (weiss nicht wie stark der war)



Das war ein MinnKota Endura 30 - so ziemlich das kleinste was es an E-Motor gibt  

Geschwindigkeitsrekorde lassen sich damit nicht aufstellen und gegen die Strömung fahren ist auch schwierig. Aber es gibt ja da auch durchaus stärkere Modelle, siehe:
http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Moto.../Heckmontage/Endura-C2---149_151_583_576.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

also mit uns zwei drin gegen Strömung war langsamer als Fussgänger am Ufer - aber deutlich komfortabler als rudern...

Danke Franz für Info!!


----------



## bombe20 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

ich habe mal den bericht von trollwut rausgesucht.


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Kriegst du den Liegeplatz gleich mit dazu? Sonst wird es ja wirklich zu einer Herkulesaufgabe!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich habe mal den bericht von trollwut rausgesucht.


Du bist klasse!!
DANKE!!!!


----------



## anlubo (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

ja, ein Liegeplatz im Altrheinarm ist gesichert. 
Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Das Argument, dass sie relativ schwer sind und daher nur schwer zu klauen sind habe ich auch schon gehört. Ist zwar trautig aber scheint der Wahrheit zu entsprechen, dass regelmäßig Boote geklaut werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Bevor du dir einen E-Motor zulegst, würde ich mich erst mal erkundigen ob dessen Benutzung auch gestattet ist?
Auf allen mir bekannten Altarmen ist dies nämlich verboten , b.z.w. nur eingeschränkt erlaubt.
So z.B. ist in Reffenthal die Nutzung eines Motors nur bis zum entsprechenden Schild erlaubt, darüber hinaus verboten.
Dies gilt auch für Nicht-Verbrennermotoren!

Jürgen


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Darf ich mal fragen um welchen Altarm es geht? (Bin ja auch Rheinangler mit GFK Boot und 5PSer bzw. E Motor).


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bevor du dir einen E-Motor zulegst, würde ich mich erst mal erkundigen ob dessen Benutzung auch gestattet ist?
> Auf allen mir bekannten Altarmen ist dies nämlich verboten , b.z.w. nur eingeschränkt erlaubt.
> So z.B. ist in Reffenthal die Nutzung eines Motors nur bis zum entsprechenden Schild erlaubt, darüber hinaus verboten.
> Dies gilt auch für Nicht-Verbrennermotoren!
> ...



 Genau so ist es! Hatten wir Jahrelang so einen Abschnitt in Hessen. Da war auch nix mit E-Motor. Reine Muskelkraft!


----------



## anlubo (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Es geht um Staatshafen in Wörth am Rhein. Meines Wissens gibt es da keinerlei Einschränkungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

Zu dem gibts schon ne Ladung Themen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/go...&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=staatshafen+w%F6rth&sa=Suche

Irgendwie gabs da mal Stress mit slippen/durchfahren, hab ich noch im Kopp..

Würd ich erst mal genau abchecken an Deiner Stelle, was da geht und was nicht, bevor ich Geld ausgeb für ein Boot..


----------



## Fr33 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*



anlubo schrieb:


> Es geht um Staatshafen in Wörth am Rhein. Meines Wissens gibt es da keinerlei Einschränkungen.



Ah ok - danke. Ja dazu hab ich folgendes gefunden:

http://rhein-bootsangeln.de/fanggebiete/

 Da schreibt einer bischen was darüber. Bevor man ans Bootsangeln denkt braucht man eine Zusatzkarte,


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Stahlkahn - eure Meinung.*

danach wären Motoren erlaubt, Motoren bis 5PS und E-Motoren, ebenso Echolot.

Danke für Link!!


----------

